# Great news my a*s.



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Great News!! 
We have a *New Membership Program* we're offering our preferred vendors that's providing you with faster payment options when a job is completed!! 


Attached is the Repair Vendor Membership Application. It's fairly simple and straight forward -- You just select the program level you want
 

Special case scenario's - We can also take this fee out of an active work order
 If you have questions regarding the Membership Program please do not hesitate to call 763-489-7753 for assistance.
I look forward to your call!


*Miss Stevy McCluskey
*National Recruiting Manager
OFFICE: 763-489-7753 / FAX: 763-374-4797
EMAIL: [email protected]

*HOMESTAR PROPERTY SOLUTIONS*
7351 KIRKWOOD LN N STE 130, MAPLE GROVE, MN 55369-5219


VISIT US ONLINE AT: *HSPSUSA.COM 
*
*Repair Vendor Membership Application*​ 
Membership Participation Level
Please check the box below for the participation level you’re applying for. 

☐ $550 Gold Level Preferred Vendor 
· Priority consideration for new projects within your market area.
· Reimbursements processed in 15 calendar days from HomeStar QC completion.
*For Gold Level, please select your preferred method for reimbursement.*
☐ No charge – U.S. Post Office First Class Mail
☐ $25 – 2 Day Express Delivery _(fee charged per occurrence) _
☐ $25 – Wire Transfer _(fee charged per occurrence)_

☐ $250 Silver Level Preferred Vendor 
· Priority consideration for new projects within your market area.
· Reimbursements processed in 45 calendar days from HomeStar QC completion.
*For Silver Level, please select your preferred method for reimbursement.*
☐ No charge – U.S. Post Office First Class Mail
☐ $35 – 2 Day Express Delivery _(fee charged per occurrence)_
☐ $35 – Wire Transfer _(fee charged per occurrence) _


Company Name:


Owner’s Name:


Owner’s Signature: 


Date:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

So $550 for a 30 day payout from the time they complete their QA, which is unknown, plus postal fees. How long does it take if I just send you a good old fashioned invoice with a 30 day net posted on the front, plus late fees if past due?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I take 25% of your invoice as mine in addition to what I am billing the client.

I QA your workorder in order to deduct more charges, at my discretion and leisure, for results outside my guidelines.

I apply postage fees to send you your check.

I offer paid memberships for the opportunity to potentially get your money somewhat faster than without a membership.

You pay me a portion of what I owe you so that you can get paid.

If thinking about it didn't make me nauseous I would tell everyone I know that
it is pure genious!


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

I played hell trying to get my money out these guys..i will never do it again.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Ask for the Platinum package where they actually  pay for the work completed! 

Homestar isn't paying rehab contractors and they are liening properties in Wisconsin. Last word I heard, FNMA has put them on hold statewide.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

I must not be a preferred vendor since I did'nt recieve this very generous offer??.....wonder if it has anything to do with me not biting on any of the jobs they were trying to *Set me up for!!!....:glare:*


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Gypsos said:


> Great News!!
> We have a *New Membership Program* we're offering our preferred vendors that's providing you with faster payment options when a job is completed!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol::lol::lol::lol:................wait wait let me read this again.............:lol::lol::lol::lol:wait let me read it one more time.......................:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Coos-NH (Oct 17, 2012)

That is hilarious!


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> Great News!!
> We have a *New Membership Program* we're offering our preferred vendors that's providing you with faster payment options when a job is completed!!
> 
> 
> ...


 It just occurred to me, this is pretty damn close to the LAMCO pay to play scheme. Where are they now? Oh that's right, they went belly up.....:whistling2:


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

How sad that some sucker will pay for a "promise' of a quicker payment and to be at a "top tier" contractor.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

oh please tell me nobody fell for this crap. a paid membership program?!? 

and the only benefits are you are first on the list to get jobs you're not going to be paid for? what a joke!


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Gypsos said:


> Great News!!
> We have a *New Membership Program* we're offering our preferred vendors that's providing you with faster payment options when a job is completed!!
> 
> 
> ...


$5.00 Bronze Level
Snow balls chance in hell we will send you any work
Sent anywhere between 2-6 months after homestar QC or whenever we feel like it
50 cents US postal service 
$150.00 second day air
$150.00 Wire transfer
What a freaking scam God I hope nobody falls for this.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

cover2 said:


> . . .What a freaking scam God I hope nobody falls for this.


 
And, sadly, we all know some will.

Look at all the "professional" vendors falling all over themselves to get some of that lucrative Buzcek work over there on linkedin! 

Homestar, how far you have fallen from the early Energy days. 
And now that things are slowing down, rather than try to make up for lost income off the fears of your very own vendors, why don't you just shut your lights off and walk away quietly.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

Honestly this is a great idea, I'm going to go and try to pitch it to all my suppliers. 

"hey menards want to get involved in an exciting new program that, for a small fee, you can expedite the payment for the materials I'm taking today. For only $550, plus transaction fees, I'll make sure you are paid within 30 days of me taking this load of lumber. What's that, oh you want me to pay right away? I don't think you're seeing just how big of an opportunity this is for you."


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

nurumkin said:


> Honestly this is a great idea, I'm going to go and try to pitch it to all my suppliers.
> 
> "hey menards want to get involved in an exciting new program that, for a small fee, you can expedite the payment for the materials I'm taking today. For only $550, plus transaction fees, I'll make sure you are paid within 30 days of me taking this load of lumber. What's that, oh you want me to pay right away? I don't think you're seeing just how big of an opportunity this is for you."


 Now that's some funny stuff:lol:


----------



## ALS9386 (Sep 30, 2013)

Stupid ass... Good luck


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

ALS9386 said:


> Stupid ass... Good luck


 who is that directed to?


----------

